

The H1B Visa Crunch - mfaustman
http://blog.upcounsel.com/the-h1b-visa-crunch/
There is an annual limit of 65,000 H1B visas available each year for foreign nationals with bachelor’s degrees and an additional 20,000 for those holding U.S. master’s degrees. As a point of reference, in 2013, the H1B filing period, which can vary in length depending on the number of filed petitions, lasted for only seven days as the USCIS received over 124,000 H1B petitions.
======
tn13
I hear that the land of free is planning to legalize 12 million illegal
immigrants ?

